# "από σήμερα είστε μικροί στρατιώτες!" Ο Ιωάννης Μεταξάς, το πείραμα εκφασισμού της ελληνικής κοινωνίας και η δημοτική γλώσσα



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Πολύ μεστό κείμενο του Χάρη Αθανασιάδη (Χρόνος)

Ώς την εποχή του Μεταξά, η εισαγωγή της δημοτικής γλώσσας στο σχολείο είχε επιχειρηθεί τρεις φορές από τους βενιζελικούς (με την κριτική υποστήριξη των λιγοστών τότε αριστερών) και άλλες τόσες είχε ακυρωθεί από τους αντιβενιζελικούς. Κι ύστερα από την εποχή του Μεταξά ακολούθησαν δύο ακόμα ομόλογα επεισόδια, ωσότου, στη Μεταπολίτευση πλέον, η ανανεωμένη συντηρητική παράταξη κλείσει οριστικά το ζήτημα υιοθετώντας τη γλωσσική πολιτική των φιλελευθέρων. Όμως στο μέσον της ζωής του μεταξικού καθεστώτος υπάρχει μια τομή στα ζητήματα γλώσσας και εκπαίδευσης, η οποία εντοπίζεται και συνδέεται με το ευρύτερο εγχείρημα της μεταμόρφωσής του από μια συντηρητική αυταρχική δικτατορία σε ένα φασιστικό ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς.


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2013)

Πολύ καλή συμβολή, κι ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση. Το πόσο σημαντικός ήταν ο έλεγχος της νεολαίας για τον Μεταξά προσωπικά, ως μέσον για την προώθηση της ανεξαρτησίας του απέναντι στα άλλα θεσμικά στηρίγματα του καθεστώτος (βασιλιάς, στρατός κλπ.) έχει αναγνωριστεί από παλιά. Φαίνεται άλλωστε και από μια πρόχειρη ανάγνωση του ημερολογίου του. Σωστά εδώ ο συγγραφέας του άρθρου συνδέει την προσέλκυση της νεολαίας με την επιλογή του κατάλληλου επικοινωνικού οργάνου. Ακόμη περισσότερο, υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι προετοιμαζόταν μια κάποιου είδους επέμβαση στο τονικό σύστημα (την είχαμε συζητήσει εδώ). Όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να πάψουν να μας εκπλήσσουν, ιδίως αν υπολογίσουμε και την άποψη που μνημονεύεται στο άρθρο, ότι το καθεστώς ενδιαφερόταν «για την πρακτικοποίηση του χαρακτήρα των σπουδών και την ανάπτυξη της τεχνικής και επαγγελματικής εκπαίδευσης». Κάτι ανάλογο έκαναν στη Γερμανία και οι ναζί, που προώθησαν τις ρωμανικές γραμματοσειρές (π.χ. Helvetica) εις βάρος της μεσαιωνικής Fraktur. Δεν είναι αβάσιμος ο χαρακτηρισμός «αντιδραστικός μοντερνισμός» που αποδόθηκε σ' αυτού του είδους τα καθεστώτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Κάτι ανάλογο έκαναν στη Γερμανία και οι ναζί, που προώθησαν τις ρωμανικές γραμματοσειρές (π.χ. Helvetica) εις βάρος της μεσαιωνικής Fraktur.


Όχι ακριβώς. Με την άνοδο των ναζί στην εξουσία, η Fraktur γνώρισε μια αναγέννηση καθώς είχε καθιερωθεί ως _γερμανική_ γραφή. Τo υπουργείο Εσωτερικών του Ράιχ ήθελε να επιβάλει, μάλιστα, από το 1933 τη χρήση γραφομηχανών με στοιχεία σε Fraktur αλλά βρήκε αντίθετο τον ίδιο τον Χίτλερ που δεν ήθελε την επανεισαγωγή υπερβολικά πολλών «ρομαντικών στοιχείων». Η πολιτική στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο παρέμεινε ασαφής μέχρι το 1941, όταν κυκλοφόρησε μια διαταγή του Μπόρμαν εν ονόματι του Χίτλερ όπου χαρακτήριζε τη συγγενή με τη Fraktur γραφή Schwabacher ως Judenschrift και ως κανονική γερμανική γραφή τις ρομανικές και, κυρίως, την Antiqua.

Προφανώς ο λόγος για μια τέτοια δαπανηρή μεταβολή μέσα στον πόλεμο δεν ήταν ιδεολογικός. Στο ημερολόγιό του, ο Γκέμπελς αναφέρει πέντε λόγους υπέρ της μεταβολής αυτής που είχαν κυρίως να κάνουν με την ευκολότερη διάδοση και κατανόηση γερμανικών κειμένων στην υπόδουλη Ευρώπη ώστε να διευκολύνεται η διοίκηση και η πνευματική επιβολή σε αυτές τις χώρες, αλλά και ο διαχωρισμός των ευρωπαϊκών από τις σλαβικές γραφές. Έτσι, στα γερμανικά σχολεία διδασκόταν από το φθινόπωρο του 1941 μόνο πια η ρομανική γραφή (μέχρι τότε διδασκόταν ως δεύτερη επιλογή).


----------

